# T. Blondi or Stirmi



## Dustynn89 (May 30, 2016)

Which is if either is a easier to keep tarantula? Has anyone here had both? I have been in the hobby for three years now and have been looking forward to owning one. Cannot choose between the two and would like the opinion of someone who has owned one first hand and is not trying to sell one to me. Lol any information is helpful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (May 30, 2016)

I have not owned a T. blondi, and likely never will. They're much rarer than a T. stirmi, they're much more fragile, they're much more expensive, _and_ they look darn near identical. Whoever is selling you a T. blondi is very likely pulling your chain. Don't even debate it, go for the cheaper, hardier T. stirmi. I love mine, the setae are just a pain to deal with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 30, 2016)

stirmis hell of alot cheaper, get about the same size, look the same if not better, both are same care wise. have fun trying to find a legit blondi. very rare. here in canada, 1" blondi go for $350, and 1.5" stirmi go for $100. only reason to get a blondi is to say you have the "original" Goliath bird eater.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## parthicus (May 30, 2016)

Personally, i would love a T.blondi, i have a nice 75 gal just waiting for one but i cannot seem to find one that I believe is a legitimate T.blondi. My cousin has a 7" female T.blondi and it is gorgeous. There is not so much of a difference though, and i would just say to get the T. stirmi if you want one, but if you really want a T.blondi, i would wait for one.

Forgot to mention, they are relatively the same to care for, so I would not say either one would be "easier" to take care of in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 30, 2016)

Remember to buy some safety goggles with your purchase


----------



## Flexzone (May 30, 2016)

Almost all advertised T. blondi's are actually stirmi's, As blondi's are very hard to come by due to them being more expensive and less hardy then stirmi not to mention also very hard to breed and to get a viable sac from. There no more different then stirmi really other then having hair on there patella. Best bet of finding blondi's is over in Europe. Keep stirmi's in similar conditions as OW Asian T's, Deep moist not soggy substrate, good moderate cross ventilation, clean water-dish at all times and consistently spot cleaning boluses and occasionally feces. Give them a large hide to settle into. They're voracious eaters so be prepared to feed them a good amount of prey to support there girth each week I typically give mine 10-12 crix on average, Just don't overdo it as they are prone to be obese. I remember @Poec54  saying about there availability how quote "Almost all Theraphosa in the US are stirmi. In the late 1990's w/c blondi were coming in but people couldn't keep them going (so our supply of CBB blondi slings comes from Europe).''

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

Blondi, besides being rare and very expensive, are much more delicate and prone to molting fatalities.  Pointless to get one when you can get an almost identical and hardier stirmi for much less.  Blondi's no bigger than stirmi.  This is a classic 'no brainer.'  Blondi's expensive because only the Europeans have figured out how to breed them, and even they have a difficult time of it. 

Almost all of the people who want blondi are under the mystique of old literature, before it was realized that there were actually 3 species.  Who knows which one of them any of the old writings were referring to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Award 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

parthicus said:


> My cousin has a 7" female T.blondi.



Has it been sexed since it was purchased, or are you going by what the seller said?


----------



## Dustynn89 (May 30, 2016)

Thank you guys! I was leaning toward T. Stirmi. But wanted the insight.


----------



## parthicus (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Has it been sexed since it was purchased, or are you going by what the seller said?


He bought it 2 years ago as unsexed, but we were able to ventrally sex it as a female. 

Just confirmed with him, he bought it 2 years ago not 4 years.


----------



## Dustynn89 (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Blondi, besides being rare and very expensive, are much more delicate and prone to molting fatalities.  Pointless to get one when you can get an almost identical and hardier stirmi for much less.  Blondi's no bigger than stirmi.  This is a classic 'no brainer.'  Blondi's expensive because only the Europeans have figured out how to breed them, and even they have a difficult time of it.
> 
> Almost all of the people who want blondi are under the mystique of old literature, before it was realized that there were actually 3 species.  Who knows which one of them any of the old writings were referring to.


What literature?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Blondi's expensive because only the Europeans have figured out how to breed them, and even they have a difficult time of it.


Where they are  ? I see always _T.stirmi_, _T.apophysis _and, always, at crazy prices (less than US, however).

Muahahahahah btw there's a "mod" i know here in Italy that got _Theraphosa _hairs the bad way and now even to remove a molt is somewhat nasty for him

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## parthicus (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Blondi, besides being rare and very expensive, are much more delicate and prone to molting fatalities.  Pointless to get one when you can get an almost identical and hardier stirmi for much less.  Blondi's no bigger than stirmi.  This is a classic 'no brainer.'  Blondi's expensive because only the Europeans have figured out how to breed them, and even they have a difficult time of it.
> 
> Almost all of the people who want blondi are under the mystique of old literature, before it was realized that there were actually 3 species.  Who knows which one of them any of the old writings were referring to.


I wish I could find someone here who is breeding T.blondi's, I would really like to get a sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

parthicus said:


> I wish I could find someone here who is breeding T.blondi's, I would really like to get a sling.



I don't think anyone in the US does, or has.  That's why they're so expensive.  They were imported into the US 15-20 years ago as w/c adults, and apparently no one here could keep them going.  Rarely got sacs, and those few would rot.  If you spend several hundred dollars on a young blondi and it dies (in molt or otherwise), does that seem like a good investment?  If you're going to spend big bucks, get apophysis, as at least it looks a little different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Thistles (May 30, 2016)

I've seen _T. blondi_ slings for sale by American importers (European bred), but I've never given them a second look. Their proportions look kind of strange compared to _T_. _stirmi _in my opinion. They do have slight differences, but you have to see the two side-by-side and they get the same size. In my opinion, the only reason people look for _blondi _over _stirmi _is because of the perceived prestige that goes with the rarity and increased difficulty of care or else to complete a genus collection. I WOULD like to get my paws on an _apophysis, _but they're a bit different from the other two. Go for a _stirmi_ all the way. They're prettier, hardier, cheaper and more accessible. There's no reason to spend $350 for a delicate sling when you could get an adult female for $100-150. Leave the _blondi_ for people who can get that species breeding here in the U.S. as far as I'm concerned.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

Dustynn89 said:


> What literature?



Old lit from decades ago.  T blondi was exalted as being 'the world's biggest tarantula', but there's actually 3 'biggest' ones, that people didn't know how to tell apart back then.  Some people still get the name blondi fixed in their head and 'have to have' that one.  Misinformed people more than anything else.  If you _really_ were a serious Theraphosa collector, you'd want apophysis instead, as it has the biggest legspan and the adult males are purple like Pamphos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

parthicus said:


> He bought it 2 years ago as unsexed, but we were able to ventrally sex it as a female.



What did you guys look for when you vent sexed it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## parthicus (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> What did you guys look for when you vent sexed it?


We researched online and compared images, and along with using a jewelers loupe we were able to see that there was not a patch of hair between the book lungs like multiple people had stated online. The patch of hair would only be on a male.


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

parthicus said:


> We researched online and compared images, and along with using a jewelers loupe we were able to see that there was not a patch of hair between the book lungs like multiple people had stated online. The patch of hair would only be on a male.



With stirmi, and I assume blondi, there's a black arrow on males above the vent, pointing to the sternum.  Females lack the arrow and also tend to have a 'pouch'.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## parthicus (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> I don't think anyone in the US does, or has.  That's why they're so expensive.  They were imported into the US 15-20 years ago as w/c adults, and apparently no one here could keep them going.  Rarely got sacs, and those few would rot.  If you spend several hundred dollars on a young blondi and it dies (in molt or otherwise), does that seem like a good investment?  If you're going to spend big bucks, get apophysis, as at least it looks a little different.


That does make alot of sense, I will have to reconsider and I probably will end up getting a stirmi or apophysis at some point in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

parthicus said:


> That does make alot of sense, I will have to reconsider and I probably will end up getting a stirmi or apophysis at some point in the near future.



If you don't have stirmi yet, it's the one to get.  With a little TLC, w/c's bounce back and do great.  After that If you still want another Theraphosa, I'd definitely consider apophysis.


----------



## parthicus (May 30, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> If you don't have stirmi yet, it's the one to get.  With a little TLC, w/c's bounce back and do great.  After that If you still want another Theraphosa, I'd definitely consider apophysis.


Are alot of stirmi's on the market majorly w/c or cb? Is there anything to be concerned with w/c's?


----------



## Poec54 (May 30, 2016)

parthicus said:


> Are alot of stirmi's on the market majorly w/c or cb? Is there anything to be concerned with w/c's?



Almost all are w/c, which is why they're affordable.  I deliberately chose the skinniest stirmi from a local reptile dealer (they were destined for pet stores), and all bounced back nicely.  I've heard that some, or most of the stirmi slings available in the US are from females that came in gravid, but I don't know if that's across-the-board.  W/C stirmi are a great deal.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 30, 2016)

I wanted to pop in this thread to provide some insights to Theraphosa species.  I have all three at the moment: male and female T. apophysis, two baby T. apophysis, male and female T. stirmi, and two baby T. blondi.  Firstly, before considering any of them, make sure you want one for the right reasons.  T. blondi and T. stirmi are not for the average keeper who wants one for the novelty of having a huge tarantula.  They are high strung and huge which makes them a handful to work with.  Both species (all three actually) require large enclosures with a large hide otherwise they are prone to running around, kicking hairs, stridulating and if you pester them enough they will throw up a threat posture and attempt to bite. If you provide an adequate enclosure and hide, all three will run to their hides instead of kicking up clouds of hairs.  These tarantulas are best suited for those who wish to observe tarantula behavior as, being high strung, will spend a lot of time in their hides and come out when hungry and there's no disturbances.  One has to appreciate only seeing half of their giant spider when they stick their legs out of their burrows/ hides at night. If one wants a display spider, then these are probably not the best.  It's doable to keep them as displays, but I wouldn't recommend it.

In my experience so far, T. blondi and T. stirmi have basically the same care.  Moist substrate, large enclosure, and a hide.  Poec54 has stated having problems with fouled up water dishes, but I haven't had that problem when they were housed in large enclosures with hides.  In my experience, it's only when they are housed in small enclosures that they will use their water dishes as garbage dumps.  T. blondi and T. stirmi both have a high dependance on moisture.  I don't know where it comes from that T. stirmi is hardier than T. blondi because I've noticed that T. stirmi will quickly start pacing and trying to escape their enclosure by climbing and pushing on the lid when the substrate gets too dry.  It's T. apophysis that is the most hardy as they can tolerate drier cages for longer periods than the other two.  This most likely is due to T. apophysis coming from a region of southwest Venezuela where their is a distinct dry and wet season.

All in all though my experience has shown that T. blondi and T. stirmi require the same in difficulty when it comes to husbandry and T. apophysis is the easier one to maintain.  It's the large cage with large hide that makes it easier to do the maintenance.  When the lid is open or when they become spooked, they run to their hides and you have free reign to pour water in the substrate, fill or change the water dish, and drop food in without fear of getting haired or having to wrangle a giant fussy spider. One more thing. All three species need a lot of food to grow up big and strong so be prepared to start keeping dubia roaches or huge amounts of crickets.  Go cheap on food and you will have stunted their growth or killed them. I unfortunately know this from first hand experience.  Never made that mistake again!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 8 | Award 1


----------



## Jones0911 (May 31, 2016)

Dustynn89 said:


> Which is if either is a easier to keep tarantula? Has anyone here had both? I have been in the hobby for three years now and have been looking forward to owning one. Cannot choose between the two and would like the opinion of someone who has owned one first hand and is not trying to sell one to me. Lol any information is helpful.


To add to this thread, I'd definitely tell everyone to buy one of these, I think they can be used many times and they cover your whole body all you need is a face mask and eye protection.

They are only $10 @home depot this is not a joke even though it is funny lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> To add to this thread, I'd definitely tell everyone to buy one of these, I think they can be used many times and they cover your whole body all you need is a face mask and eye protection.
> 
> They are only $10 @home depot this is not a joke even though it is funny lol.


lol, a CSI/Space/Fallout sort of suit for work with T's? Really? :-s

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dustynn89 (May 31, 2016)

Jones0911 said:


> To add to this thread, I'd definitely tell everyone to buy one of these, I think they can be used many times and they cover your whole body all you need is a face mask and eye protection.
> 
> They are only $10 @home depot this is not a joke even though it is funny lol.


Are they that bad?!


----------



## Jones0911 (May 31, 2016)

Dustynn89 said:


> Are they that bad?!



Yes, ask Poec54 about his "outfit" lol....also if these hairs get on your eyes you're gonna wish you did wear protective gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Envoirment (May 31, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Where they are  ? I see always _T.stirmi_, _T.apophysis _and, always, at crazy prices (less than US, however).
> 
> Muahahahahah btw there's a "mod" i know here in Italy that got _Theraphosa _hairs the bad way and now even to remove a molt is somewhat nasty for him


I've seen _T.apophysis_ slings (~1-2") for £87 (~€115/$125) on sale in the UK. I don't think that's a crazy price for it. Expensive though for sure.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 31, 2016)

Envoirment said:


> I've seen _T.apophysis_ slings (~1-2") for £87 (~€115/$125) on sale in the UK. I don't think that's a crazy price for it. Expensive though for sure.


I know. In UK, where you guys IMO have the best honest T's prices! I live in Italy, here a genus _Theraphosa _juvenile cost like a brand new PS4

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 31, 2016)

I saw a true blondi once. 500$ for a juvie.


----------



## darkness975 (May 31, 2016)

Dustynn89 said:


> Are they that bad?!


Yes



Jones0911 said:


> Yes, ask Poec54 about his "outfit" lol....also if these hairs get on your eyes you're gonna wish you did wear protective gear


Reading this sentence made my eyes hurt just thinking about it. 

I do not believe I will ever acquire a _Theraphosa stirmi, blondi, or apophysis.  _It is not because I do not like them, but rather because I do not wish to deal with the setae.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Jun 1, 2016)

Inyh


darkness975 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Reading this sentence made my eyes hurt just thinking about it.
> ...



I think I'll be getting me a hazardous waste suit in the future lol I had a strimi unsexed but had to move so I sold all my Ts but I seen a beautiful black Theraphosa stirmi  Female that I really want so I'll be adding that one eventually lol


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 1, 2016)

I have a T. blondi baby sling and within the next two weeks I'll have a baby T. stirmi and T. apophysis. Once I have all three I'll post photos of them. As far as care goes I've had all three in the past to adulthood never had an issue with any of them. So I can't say they are hard to keep.
AphonopelmaTX mentioned keep them in large enclosures with large water bowl and a hide and your Theraphosa species will thrive.

The last time I had T. stirmi was in 2009 the T. apophysis and blondi has been years since I've had them. I have a chance to have all three and hope the other two make it in transit.


----------

